# Pepper sauce.



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi everyone Jah bless.

OK in Jamaica we do not have a tradition of pickles me have friends from other Islands and they say same thing we tend to use thing as fresh as possible man. But, one thing we do is preserve peppers as me understand all the islands do similar thing. Me make this for my English friends and them call it insanity in a jar man. Again if you make this do it safe man, wear glove and wash hands straight away!! 

OK here we go man!
3/4 pound birds eye peppers.
1/4 pound scotch bonnets.
3 green onion.
5 Shadow beni.
3 tablespoon flat parsley.
15 cloves Garlic.
2 cups good olive oil.

Wash the peppers and take off the stem, make sure them really dry any water and it will not last. 
Wash the green onion, shadow beni and parsley make sure them dry to man. 
Chop rough.
Put everything in a blender or food processor, you want this sauce to be a little chunky man. 
Pour everything in a heavy pot, add in the olive oil, Now cook on very low heat, you want to get rid of as much water as possible. Now man think about what you cooking here!! Open windows and put your extractor on to. Cook for about 50 minutes the less water there is the better it taste man. 
The sauce will go a little darker red and the oil will to. Leave this cool and then put in a jar with a tight lid. Also make sure the oil cover the pepper sauce this make it last longer.  

Me hope you like this man.

Jah bless.
Kali-Ann


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2020)

Sounds like liquid fire. Yummy, but oh so hot.


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Sounds like liquid fire. Yummy, but oh so hot.



Yeah man,

My English friends call it insanity. But it depend how it used man. It is no meant to be eaten as is man but as part of seasoning meat. Mind me have been known to dip a piece of bread in the oil!! Man that wake you up!!

Jah bless 

Kali-Ann


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 18, 2020)

This definitely looks like liquid fire! 
Something I would probably cook on the side burner of my grill outside!


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> This definitely looks like liquid fire!
> Something I would probably cook on the side burner of my grill outside!



Yeah man, 

Good move, to be honest me think this wicked man, seem you know be careful about these thing man. Sometime me worry someone get hurt man. I and I would never want this happen man. 

Jah bless man

Kali-Ann


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2020)

I can't find any shadow beni. What would be a good substitute? Cilantro (coriander greens)?


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I can't find any shadow beni. What would be a good substitute? Cilantro (coriander greens)?



Yeah man,

You can use either Culantro me no like Cilantro for me it have a soapy after taste man but that just me. 

Jah bless

Kali-Ann


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2020)

Kali-Ann G said:


> Yeah man,
> 
> You can use either Culantro me no like Cilantro for me it have a soapy after taste man but that just me.
> 
> ...



When I look up "culantro", it seems to be the same thing as shadow beni. It's not something that I can find around here either. Hmm, when we are not under lockdown, I should go to the West Indian store and see if they have any or if they can suggest a substitute. But, right now, it's not a good time to be out and about. I have been ordering all my groceries online and getting them delivered.

I can't stand the taste of cilantro that hasn't been cooked or if there is too much. But, I don't mind it cooked in Indian food. Since this is cooked, I was thinking it might work.


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

taxlady said:


> When I look up "culantro", it seems to be the same thing as shadow beni. It's not something that I can find around here either. Hmm, when we are not under lockdown, I should go to the West Indian store and see if they have any or if they can suggest a substitute. But, right now, it's not a good time to be out and about. I have been ordering all my groceries online and getting them delivered.
> 
> I can't stand the taste of cilantro that hasn't been cooked or if there is too much. But, I don't mind it cooked in Indian food. Since this is cooked, I was thinking it might work.



Hi Taxlady,

OK man they technically same thing Shadow beni and Culantro, but Culantro is more traditional in Mexican food for me they different taste!! If you have west Indian store them should be able get it for you. I grow my own in the greenhouse it very easy to grow.  

Jah bless 

Kali-Ann


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 18, 2020)

I see culantro in the Indian market sometimes, but in the SE Asian market all of the time - they have at least a dozen species of herbs there, for the Vietnamese.  I've tried growing it, but no luck - those minute seeds take forever to germinate, and just as long to grow! 

Warning, *taxlady*: one of the advantages of culantro, compared to cilantro, is that it keeps the flavor much more when cooked, whereas cilantro looses the flavor - the reason it is usually added at the very end.  So that flavor you don't like may still be there.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> I see culantro in the Indian market sometimes, but in the SE Asian market all of the time - they have at least a dozen species of herbs there, for the Vietnamese.  I've tried growing it, but no luck - those minute seeds take forever to germinate, and just as long to grow!



Oh, now there's a thought. There are several "Indian" markets in my area. Now, I'm even wondering if one of the Asian markets might carry it.


----------

